# Laichschnüre!!! Und nun???



## katja (26. Apr. 2008)

hallo ihr alle!
da unser teich ja in ca. 2 wochen platt gemacht wird  , habe ich schon vor 3 wochen einen klumpen krötenlaich in sicherheit gebracht.  

nun entdecke ich gerade wunderschöne laichschnüre!! :shock 
meine frage: kann ich diese schnüre auch abfischen, ohne dass sie "zerbrechen"? ich hoffe es :beeten  denn wenn ich sie drin lassen muss, sind sie ja dem tod geweiht!! 

 bitte sagt: ja! abfischen, kein problem!!


----------



## flohkrebs (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Laichschnüre!!! Und nun???*

hallo Katja!
find ich toll, dass du dir so viel Gedanken machst.
Weisst du schon wohin mit dem Laich??
Und übrigens:
Laichklumpen stammen vom Frosch, __ Kröten machen Schnüre 
Und ich denke schon, dass du sie transportieren kannst.
Halt sehr vorsichtig und am besten mit einem kleinen Eimer abfischen, dann bleiben sie immer im Wasser.
Wenn der Teich sowieso platt gemacht wird, musst du es eh riskieren...
Wie dazu die Gesetzeslage aussieht, weiss ich leider nicht!
liebe Grüsse!


----------



## katja (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Laichschnüre!!! Und nun???*



			
				flohkrebs schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Katja!
> find ich toll, dass du dir so viel Gedanken machst.
> Weisst du schon wohin mit dem Laich??



 ganz in der nähe ist ein großer naturteich, da dürfen sie ungestört wohnen 



			
				flohkrebs schrieb:
			
		

> Und übrigens:
> Laichklumpen stammen vom Frosch, __ Kröten machen Schnüre



 ich dachte immer es ist genau umgekehrt.....  



			
				flohkrebs schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich denke schon, dass du sie transportieren kannst.
> Halt sehr vorsichtig und am besten mit einem kleinen Eimer abfischen, dann bleiben sie immer im Wasser.



guuuut!  so mach ich es!



			
				flohkrebs schrieb:
			
		

> Wie dazu die Gesetzeslage aussieht, weiss ich leider nicht!!



das ist mir sowas von wurscht!!! es ist ja wohl besser sie zu retten und woanders hinzusetzen, als sie kaputt zu machen!!  

viiiiielen dank für deine antwort!


----------



## Alex45525 (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Laichschnüre!!! Und nun???*

Warum wird Euer Teich plattgemacht??? 

Neu? Oder Umzug? Und dann neu???


----------



## katja (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Laichschnüre!!! Und nun???*

hallo alex,

wir haben unser haus verkauft und die neuen besitzer wollen aus angst um die kinder keinen teich  

am neuen haus wird es keinen teich mehr geben, da sich holger ein neues hobby zugelegt hat, was ziemlich zeit- und kostenintensiv ist: motorrad fahren


----------



## morag (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Laichschnüre!!! Und nun???*

Hallo Katja,

ich hatte letztes Jahr wegen einer notwendigen Teichsanierung - Plane hatte ein Loch und Teich verlor Wasser - beim zuständigen Naturschutzamt nachgefragt, ob ich den Teich komplett ausräumen und neu machen lassen darf.

Die Antwort: Das muss ich sogar sanieren, um den Tieren einen neuen, beständigen Lebensraum zu liefern. Da der Teich ein künstliches Gewässer ist, ist man für dessen Bestand verantwortlich, wenn sich dort unter Naturschutz stehende Arten angesiedelt haben. 

Verboten ist hingegen natürlich die Entnahme der Tiere aus der Natur, um sie im eigenne Teich anzusiedeln. Das müssen die Tiere schon selbst machen.

Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg,
Morag


----------



## Redlisch (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Laichschnüre!!! Und nun???*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> am neuen haus wird es keinen teich mehr geben, da sich holger ein neues hobby zugelegt hat, was ziemlich zeit- und kostenintensiv ist: motorrad fahren



Und wo ist das Problem ?
Wir haben auch 2 Motorräder (CBR 1100XX und CBR 600F1) trotzdem habe ich letztes Jahr den Teich gebaut. Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als den Tag nach dem Knieschleifen mit einem Weizen am Teich ausklingen zu lassen.
Gut das Fahren kam letztes Jahr etwas zu kurz, aber die Maschinen laufen ja nicht weg ...
Bis vor 3 Jahren haben wir sogar noch an der Langstreckenrennen-WM teilgenommen (ganz Europa und China) [Team PS-Schlesinger] und nebenbei habe ich noch meinen 62er Fendt Farmer Traktor komplett restauriert.
Also soviel Zeit bleibt immer noch 

Axel


----------

